# Coachmen Catalina GSX Travel Trailer Questions



## poisonz28 (Jul 15, 2006)

What size ball is used for 2002 Coachmen Catalina GSX Travel Trailer 31' ?What is the price range for this used trailer with 1 slide? Can it be pulled with 2008 1/2 ton Chevy 4 door pick up?


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Most TT have 2 5/16 hitch

For pricing on a used trailer condition, condition, condition: http://www.nadaguides.com/RVs/2002/Coachmen/Travel-Trailers-5th-Wheels?yearType=Used

Should be able to pull with your truck. Check pricing for equalizer/stabilizer hitch if it doesn't come with one.

Make sure you check out the roof for condition & evidence of leaks, air conditioner, fridge, hot water heater, stove/propane system, brakes/bearings & slide out for operation & tires for condition & age. I would replace any tire over 5 years old before a trip & some people replace them more often.

Good luck.


----------

